

BBC Micro on an FPGA - Altera DE1 - mikestir
http://mikestirling.co.uk/2011/08/bbc-micro-on-an-fpga/

======
petercooper
For the non Brits who don't know, the BBC Micro was a popular microcomputer in
the UK in the 80s, built by Acorn Computers:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BBC_Micro>

Acorn's lasting legacy was a lot of early work into the development of RISC
based computers and a subsidary of Acorn became ARM, the chip company we know
and love today.

------
handelaar
Oddly I'm most impressed by the Mode7 look, which has that analogue-TV
Teletext look about it missing from most viewdata emulators.

~~~
waqf
The "analogue" look of genuine teletext that's often missing from emulators is
caused by hardware character rounding in the
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mullard_SAA5050> (see the datasheet linked from
that page).

That said, I don't think that effect is being correctly emulated here either.
It's just that the video has been resampled (the pixels aren't 1:1 with the
original) which produces a somewhat similar effect.

